# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giao thông và luật lệ – Italia

## curly_hair

Giao thông và luật lệ – Italia  Ai từng nghĩ một nước phát triển thì giao thông và luật lệ được tôn trọng lắm. Bạn đừng nhầm, chí ít là tại nước Ý xinh đẹp này. Nếu đã sống quen ở Pháp hay những nước Bắc Âu, vòng qua Italia xem, bạn sẽ bị ngợp và bất ngờ đấy.
  Ở Ý luật lệ không được tôn trọng như ở các quốc gia khác: khi chấp nhận luật lệ chung người dân Ý nhận thấy đó là điều tầm thường, họ muốn suy luận và hành động theo kiểu khác – kiểu bất ngờ của trí thông minh, tạo ra những luật lệ của riêng cá nhân. 
 Đèn giao thông  
Bạn đừng nghĩ chỉ ở Việt Nam ta mới có chuyện vượt đèn đỏ, ở nước Ý cũng không hiếm đâu. Đường vắng không có người đi bộ, tại sao lại phải đứng chờ trước “Đèn đỏ”? Chẳng có ai nên ta cứ đi. Đó là lối tư duy của họ. Bạn dừng lại để một người bộ hành đi qua, người đi bộ đã sang bên kia đường nhưng đèn đỏ vẫn hiện, thế nào bạn cũng bị bấm còi nếu từ đằng sau có xe khác và nhận được vẻ mặt bực dọc từ người đằng sau. Nghiêm túc ư, tuân thủ luật lệ ư? Không có đâu
  Bạn đang đi bộ trên vỉa hè, ngắm những con phố, cửa hiệu, quán café bên đường đột nhiên giật mình vì tiếng xe máy ngay đằng sau, có thể một thanh niên hay một lão phóng xe máy lên cả vỉa hè, ấn tượng chả hay ho gì.  ð  Đó là quá trình tư duy logic và hầu hết họ đều tỏ ra thông minh như thế.

  Con phố yên bình
     Trước vạch sọc trắng giành cho người đi bộ, nếu có tín hiệu thường xe cộ sẽ phải dừng lại. Ấy không, ít người còn được chứ họ sẽ tìm cách vòng xe, tìm cách vượt lên, lùi sau, vòng ngang. Sau đó họ sẽ khuất khi rẽ sang con đường nhỏ khác.  Trong cái trật tự được dựng lên trên những con đường Ý, xe mô tô len vào giữa dòng xe hơi và người đi bộ, còn người đi xe đạp thì chung làn đường với người đi bộ. Những cú nhấn phanh gấp như để thử độ ăn của phanh. Chả thế mà người Việt tham gia giao thông ở nước Ý có vẻ khá thuần thục, đôi khi là cảm thấy gần gũi, thân quen. Nhưng còi xe thì lại khác, dân ta thì ít khi dùng còi còn người dân Ý thì lại dùng nó trong khá nhiều trường hợp: Bấm còi inh ỏi khi bị tắc đường, có người phía trước mải điện thoại mà không để ý đi tiếp, tiếng còi bấm để gọi con lúc tan tầm, bấm liên hồi để thúc giục người nhà nhanh lên, bấm điên loạn như tỏ vẻ bực dọc đứa nào đỗ xe trước cửa nhà mình thế này…Những tiếng còi như để biểu hiện trạng thái, một khám phá mới mà chỉ ở Ý họ mới có ý niệm như vậy.
  Tặng các bạn giàn phơi quần áo ban công ở Ý

----------

